# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Hình ảnh pháo hoa Quốc tế Đà Nẵng 2010 - Du lịch Đà Nẵng

## dauhalan

(Didau.org) - Mời quý bạn xem một số hình ảnh pháo hoa do Trần Trình Lãm "chộp" trong hai đêm thi bắn pháo hoa quốc tế Đà Nẵng 2010.
















_Nguồn:phaohoa.danang_




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## dauhalan

Trần Trình Lãm, Trần Ánh Dương và các đồng nghiệp đang "mai phục" bên sông Hàn để chụp ảnh pháo hoa QTĐN 2010.
_Nguồn:phaohoa.danang_


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào du lịch Đà Nẵng

----------


## sacpin

ao ước một lần dc chụp những bức ảnh pháo hoa như vậy

----------

